# Old bee video with man smoking a pipe and his dog pulling his bee cart



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

easy peasy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo3I_MumbW4


----------



## BackwoodsBeeman (Mar 22, 2014)

Hops Brewster said:


> easy peasy
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo3I_MumbW4


Thank you Hops Brewster!


----------



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

That is one of the coolest videos I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Fred Dunaway (Jun 28, 2016)

I really liked their smokers.


----------



## Johnnycake (May 13, 2016)

As a pipe smoker, I thought this was super cool. Thanks for sharing. Another bees and pipes: Have you all seen the cover of Storch's book, At the Hive Entrance?


----------

